# Your favorite all around ski for tele



## makb (Sep 14, 2005)

Tele or alpine ski and which one.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Current tele ride is a Volkl G4. Also a big fan of the Dynastar Inspired, though mine are currently mounted alpine.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

elan 777 its an alpine ski but it destroys. If you haven't skied an elan for a while they are back and i think their whol line is badass, give em a shot.


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Karhu Jak - it's big and Floats - not the best on groomers - great BC ski for me anyway


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Head i.M 103.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Rossi T4 (tele / AT) or B3. Stiff enough tail for the occasional groomer, but tears up crud and floats very well. Good 1 ski quiver.


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

K2 enemy, a little old but does it all and you can pick it up cheap.
zach.


----------

